# What to add to grain mix for weight



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a few girls that I have had for a short time. They were under weight when I got them and they are pregnant. All due before the end of March. What else can I add to their grain mix to help with weight gain that isn't just more grain!

They get:
Cob mix
16% protein goat pellet
Bran
Alfalfa cubes

Plus alfalfa hay given every night
Free choice grass hay
Free choice loose minerals
Mineral block


Owned by 16 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 8 horses, 4 dogs, 6 cats, 9 parrots and too many chickens to count!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you get beet pulp shreds? I think rice bran can help too.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Shredded beet pulp is awesome, and calf manna too. BOSS will make thier coats shiny...


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with the above. Beet pulp is awesome. Calf manna is good and Black Oil Sunflower Seeds (boss) will help their coats a lot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten the beet pulp to help much except on my easy keepers... Calf manna is good, but you have to feed a decent amount, and it's expensive, as is the rice bran... 
I've been using cracked corn on my milking doe that I've been struggling to get weight on after trying a million different things it seemed... She gets about 4 cups of grain and hay pellets and only a cup of corn and is looking fantastic! 

Oh, and careful with the BOSS... It's very high in Ph. 
I always feed it in small amounts and even in small amounts I see change in their coats


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

*feed*

I feed my girls 45% oats, 45% rolled barley, 10% BOSS mixed with corn oil & molasses. If I am concerned about absorption I top dress with Fast Track, a pro-biotic. Also make sure they aren't wormy. No matter what you feed worms will always take the best. I use an alfalfa/grass mix hay. They only need a cup to 2 cups a day depending on kidding, lactation, dry......My pregnant does get 1 1/2 cup.
I also like to toss in carrots, pumpkin, raisins, flax seed, kelp or apple on occassion.
Good luck!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Following.... I have the same questions!!!


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I add cracked corn and BOSS to my hard keeper to help her keep weight on or gain weight. Calf manna is good but it is expensive and I get good results with the corn and BOSS on adults. Growing kids who are underweight I definitely add protein, whether it be calf manna or another high protein pellet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I haven't gotten the beet pulp to help much except on my easy keepers... Calf manna is good, but you have to feed a decent amount, and it's expensive, as is the rice bran...
> I've been using cracked corn on my milking doe that I've been struggling to get weight on after trying a million different things it seemed... She gets about 4 cups of grain and hay pellets and only a cup of corn and is looking fantastic!
> 
> Oh, and careful with the BOSS... It's very high in Ph.
> I always feed it in small amounts and even in small amounts I see change in their coats


Yeah I cut boss out. I can get the same results by adding a little veggie oil on top. 
I'm with everyone else on the shredded beat pulp. I'm not thinking much of it on weight wise. I've tried it twice and even if it helped a tad which I'm not thinking so the price was killing me. If she was mine I would add some corn in as well. I know you are looking for something other then a grain but corn is decent in fat plus has a good amount of energy to help not get pregnancy tox. If she is thin then your looking at a good chance of her getting it.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Olive oil topped dressed can add weight..I wouldnt skip the BOSS..it offers more then just a bit more fat...but I agree...everything in Moderation...we feed a grain mix of 6 parts whole oats, 4 parts Barley and 2 parts BOSS...then we mix that and feed one part grainmix with 3 parts alfalfa...my girls do well on this..so far..knock on wood lol...
beet pulp and calf manna are both good choices as well...here is another mix I used to use..( we went no GMO so changed things up, but this mix was awesome

6 parts oats
2 parts Calf mana
2 Parts BOSS
1 part Beet pulp...
mix and serve one part mix with 3 parts alflafa pellets...


----------

